# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Release] Which Game is Better? Blade and Soul or FIFA 17?

## supodum

I have played Blade and Soul for a long time, everyday I have to search the resources. And I have to beat boss for gold day by day, then I can upgrade my weapon and improve my hurt. Besides it, Blade and Soul robots problem is also my annoying thing. These make me tired. Now I find another game - FIFA 17. It looks funny. And I'm a football fan who like Messi so much. I want to get your views on FIFA 17. Thanks!

----------


## worldphotography

Blade ans soul is an very interesting and thrilling game. wedding photography uae got a rare information of this game by reading this article.A few decades after it will be publishing in world wide and will gain popularity and all the age groups will see and watch it and give suggestions for this game.

----------


## serebrish

> I have played Blade and Soul for a long time, everyday I have to search the resources. And I have to beat boss for gold day by day, then I can upgrade my weapon and improve my hurt. Besides it, Blade and Soul robots problem is also my annoying thing. These make me tired. Now I find another game - FIFA 17. It looks funny. And I'm a football fan who like Messi so much. I want to get your views on FIFA 17. Thanks!


I think FIFA

----------

